# Saturday Nightmare Fever 2017



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Our theme this year is Saturday Nightmare Fever
We do the invitations & our costumes in the theme. Also some reference in the house to the theme. 
We'll be moving next month & this is the main room - think roller skating !! tables around the outside!









Of course our main staple of Shops will be included:

The butcher Shop will go in the dining area:









Bloody Mary's Bar & Madame FabooLous' shop will go in this room.









Mad lab? in the kitchen









And I haven't decided what we'll do in the pool area but there will be gators in and around the pool!!















I'm hoping to make the hallway that leads to the bedrooms look like an alley with shop signs hanging above each door, or do it as hotel hallway and do room numbers on the doors. Haven't decided which I'm going to do. Just really excited about the house and having a new slate to work with.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Picked up 2 of these at an event at The Shallow Grave. They'll be hanging in the great room!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Found my pants, sequin jacket & shoes!! Woo Hoo! If I can't find a drop neck tank top, I have a black tank in my closet.
Have my black fro wig & a skull scarf to wear as a headband. And I must not forget the Disco Ball earrings!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

This is going to be one heck of a party! Your house is gorgeous and will look spectacular! Cannot wait to see more ... keep on keepin' on ....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

The front yard will be the grave yard of course. I just add more each year and this year I got this beauty at The Shallow Grave's event. Don't know if I'll have him mounted on wall of front porch or put him in the house somewhere. LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Picked up a pair of white roller skates at a thrift store for one of my PoseNStay skeletons. 
Also have her outfit and an outfit for another skeleton.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Some ideas & pictures to use for invitation inspiration


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

So much fun!!!! and your new house is incredible! Can't wait for all the pics!!!


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

That house is jaw dropping! What a fantastic canvas to fill up for Halloween. Perfect theme for that great room! A really fun idea.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Bethany said:


> Our theme this year is Saturday Nightmare Fever
> We do the invitations & our costumes in the theme. Also some reference in the house to the theme.
> We'll be moving next month & this is the main room - think roller skating !! tables around the outside!
> 
> ...


Holy freakin bleep, Bethany! Can I come~got my skates ready  Congrats on the to die for new home!!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Be careful what sort of skates you use on those floors, make sure they won't damage anything because they're too pretty to be ruined.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> Be careful what sort of skates you use on those floors, make sure they won't damage anything because they're too pretty to be ruined.



Only skates that will be on this floor will be the skeleton standing or sitting at a table.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

2 outfits for my skeletons. I'm thinking the one that wears the Hello Kitty outfit will be wearing the skates. LOL


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bought some paper lanterns at a thrift store to give makeovers to. Painting them silver then loading with glitter. (Gasp)
Want them to sparkle like mirror balls.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I totally LOVE your concept. A 1970s disco Halloween party is a really neat idea.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I really. enjoy the basic idea because there is a lot of room for creativity in there, a lot of room for a variety of ideas.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

So jealous! Just loving the pool and all that space to do cool Halloween themes! With Saturday Night Fever, there's so many great '70s horror you can tap into. Maybe you can incorporate some of those into a few of those spaces. Exorcist, Omen, Halloween, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Phantasm, Carrie, It's Alive....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The place looks gorgeous! It's a great theme, and you're going to have so much fun setting things up! I'll be looking forward to seeing it all come together.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments & ideas. 
Still waiting on closing for the house, but have already started the floor plan for my furnishings in my head!!
Figuring out how my "shops" & Halloween displays are another thing!


----------

